# Old cold war movie name



## gabianni (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe 20 years ago there was a movie where 2 super powers decided to send 1 of their best trained and equipped soldiers to fight each other on an island. 
Anyone remember the name of that movie 🎬?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Do you remember any of the actors that were in the movie?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Might be "Hell in the Pacific" released in 1968 or "Hacksaw Ridge" released in 2016.


----------



## Phil0110 (2 d ago)

I also think it's Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## MPR (26 d ago)

gabianni said:


> Maybe 20 years ago there was a movie where 2 super powers decided to send 1 of their best trained and equipped soldiers to fight each other on an island.
> Anyone remember the name of that movie 🎬?











The Challenge (TV Movie 1970) - IMDb


The Challenge: Directed by George McCowan. With Darren McGavin, Broderick Crawford, James Whitmore, Skip Homeier. Gallery, a U.S. commando, and Yuro, an enemy commando, are sent to a no man's Pacific jungle island to capture a crashed U.S. space satellite. Whoever survives, wins. Their nations...




www.imdb.com


----------



## gabianni (Aug 11, 2009)

MPR said:


> The Challenge (TV Movie 1970) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Challenge: Directed by George McCowan. With Darren McGavin, Broderick Crawford, James Whitmore, Skip Homeier. Gallery, a U.S. commando, and Yuro, an enemy commando, are sent to a no man's Pacific jungle island to capture a crashed U.S. space satellite. Whoever survives, wins. Their nations...
> ...


This is the movie. Thanks all
Very heavy insight as well as a decent flick


----------

